
Inside the Multimillion-Dollar Battle to Host the Air Force's New 'Cyber Command' - iamelgringo
http://www.wired.com/politics/security/news/2008/02/cyber_command?currentPage=all
======
pchristensen
Good luck getting the tech people you need for this kind of operation anywhere
but Hanscom AFB outside of Boston.

